# [RESOLVIDO] Como desinstalar kde3.5 sem ter mais os ebuilds?

## Jcsodelta

Estava usando com sucesso o KDE 3.5 (kdebase-meta e outros kde*-meta).

Então fiz a atualização para o KDE 4.3 recentemente  (talvez tenha demorado demais para fazer esta atualização não é, mas é porque faz apenas três semanas que estou com internet banda larga).

Atualizei e estou usando com sucesso o KDE 4.3 (a menos de algumas configurações pendentes).

Como faço agora para desinstalar o KDE 3.5 (kdebase-meta e outros kde*-meta) agora que os ebuilds correspondentes deixaram de fazer parte da árvore do portage?

Já sugeriram no fórum principal (em inglês) que se removesse o diretório /usr/kde/3.5/. Se eu fizer isso não fica nada pra trás? Não é perigoso "quebrar" alguma configuração/script/programa?

Acho que esta pesquisa mostra mais ou menos como está minha instalação:

```

meuuser@meuhost  $ equery list kde-base/ | grep kde-base/kde

kde-base/kde-env-4.3.1

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.10

kde-base/kde-l10n-4.3.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.10

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.3.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.5.10

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.10

kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-pam-7

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10-r5

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.3.1

kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.10

kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.3.1

kde-base/kdegames-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.3.1

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.10

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.3.1

kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.3.1

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.5.10

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.10

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.10

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.3.1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.3.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.10

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.3.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.10

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.3.1

kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.10

kde-base/kdepasswd-4.3.1

kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.3.1

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.10

kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.10

kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.3.1

kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.3.1

kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.3.1

kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.5.10

kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.1

kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.1

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1

kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.10

kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.10

kde-base/kdessh-4.3.1

kde-base/kdesu-3.5.10

kde-base/kdesu-4.3.1

kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.3.1

kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-3.5.10

kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-4.3.1

```

Observação:

Meu primeiro tópico neste fórum.

----------

## cassiol

ola...

tenta 

```

emerge --unmerge $(qfile -eqC /usr/kde/3.5/) -pv

```

se você retirar o -pv do final ele remove os pacotes listados.

qualquer dúvida, posta denova

----------

## Jcsodelta

Valeu, cassiol!

Deu certo.

Eu achava que a falta de ebuilds no portage estava impedindo a desinstalação.

Mas o comando deu certo:

```
prompt # emerge --unmerge $(qfile -eqC /usr/kde/3.5/)

(...)

kde-misc/kdmtheme

selected: 1.2.2

protected: none

omited: none

kde-base/lisa

selected: 3.5.10

protected: none

omited: ...

kde-base/kdvi

(...)

media-sound/amarok

    selected: 1.4.10_p20090130-r3 

   protected: none                

     omitted: 2.2.0               

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...             

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1             

>>> Unmerging kde-misc/kdmtheme-1.2.2...

 * Running kbuildsycoca to build global database ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging kde-base/lisa-3.5.10...

 * Running kbuildsycoca to build global database ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

(...)

 * Running kbuildsycoca to build global database ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging kde-base/konqueror-3.5.10...

 * Running kbuildsycoca to build global database ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6...

>>> Unmerging kde-base/knetattach-3.5.10...

>>> Unmerging kde-base/kontact-3.5.10...

>>> Unmerging kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.10...

(...)

>>> Unmerging app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r6...

>>> Unmerging media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r3...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

prompt #

```

----------

